# swarm time



## StacieM (Dec 13, 2012)

Awesome! Where are you located? I'm crossing my fingers for some swarms.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

I'm north of you. I got them transferred to a 10 frame deep, there was 8 frames of bee's.


----------



## StacieM (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow! That is a lot of bees! My husband called this afternoon and said someone collected a huge swarm yesterday in a neighboring county. I hope everyone has a successful swarm season!


----------



## MelanieWoosley (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm not far from you and I, too, can't wait!


----------



## greathorned (Apr 25, 2013)

Awesome News. I have 10 Swarm Traps set Around the Finger Lakes of NY. This is my first year trying to trap a swarm.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Had to add the second deep to them today.:wiener:


----------



## greathorned (Apr 25, 2013)

I caught a 3 pound swarm on Memorial Day ! We placed it in a Deep super with Drawn-out frames, yet as of Monday she had not started laying yet. The expert at Cornell Dyce Labs said it can be up to 2 weeks if she is a virgin Queen. Should I place a frame with some Queen cells just in Case?


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

I had another small swarm that I was going to do that to, when I check before adding the frame, she was laying. So if you have a cell add it to the swarm.


----------

